# DC area folks: Now that Betsy's back in town....



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

....  might it be time to think about another meetup?

Maybe after 4/15, so that our hardworking Resident Tax Professional can be there too?

That's just over a month away  --  not too soon to start thinking about a date.

Suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm in. . . . . but ought we to wait until Betsy has her iPad so we can all take a look?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nah, it is going to be a large ITouch. Now if we want to wait so she can show it off and be all happy and excited about her new toy I am game.

Per my norm, it depends on the location. I hope that I can make it.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

If we meet at Union Station (or somewhere near by), I'm willing to take the train down...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well now there is an incentive to choose the place.
Maybe SJC will drop down from Providence as well?

Anyway, once we set a day and place I will try to commit.

But you all know how hard it is for me to make a committment.

Just sayin.......


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Jan and I are in, depending on the convergence of celestial alignment...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

gentle <bump> to make sure it doesn't get lost....

How does Friday 4/16 sound to everyone?

Or, if not, what days/dates are good?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you bumped as I hadn't seen this.

And the iPad consideration shouldn't be a problem as I'm due to get it Apr 3 (famous last words).  Although I'm happy because my meeting that was going to be on the 3rd is on the 10th!  So I'll be home to sign for it...not going out for any reason that day.

Friday 4/16 sounds good, I like weekday events.

As for weekends, Saturday the 10th and 17th are bad for me.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the weekday idea, I can dart down and back in one day.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I want to say the 16th is good, but for some reason that date is buzzing, I can't remember why. 

I'll be there if I can. Just tell me where.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Friday the 16th works for me. . .as far as I know. . . .unless our office manager asks for me to come in and help her close up at the end of the season. . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Can the person coming from the farthest distance (aka, me) ask if we can meet somewhere in Union Station?  I don't have cell phone, so it would need to be somewhere kind of obvious.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We met at Union Station last time, and I'd imagine people wouldn't mind doing that again...  and nothing at Union Station is really "obvious" unless you already know your way around it, but there are maps, and helpful people.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just asked the BRATs what was important about the 16th. It's Homeschool skate day in Dover, DE. 

I'm afraid I won't be able to come if it's the 16th. Any other weekday of the month and I'm free...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm open to a different day....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

any time....


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Union Station is fine (if I can work enough hours to not have to take vacation time) but lets not go to Unos.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'd guess that on the 14th or 15th there will be some people too busy doing their taxes to come.  But for any weekday after the 16th, I would most likely have DD along...  her dad and my parents will all be unavailable...    Any chance we could do the 15th?

Prof, what place would you recommend instead?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I'd guess that on the 14th or 15th there will be some people too busy doing their taxes to come. But for any weekday after the 16th, I would most likely have DD along... her dad and my parents will all be unavailable... Any chance we could do the 15th?
> 
> Prof, what place would you recommend instead?


I would expect that Ann will not be able to come on the 15th....but I can, unless I don't have my taxes done yet.  After the 16th, if Heather brings the BRATS, maybe DD would like to meet them?

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Now there's a thought!  Heather, would they come along?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I would expect that Ann will not be able to come on the 15th....but I can, unless I don't have my taxes done yet.  After the 16th, if Heather brings the BRATS, maybe DD would like to meet them?
> 
> Betsy


True, If it's after the 16th, I'll have the BRATs. Maybe Susan's DD would enjoy a visit with them. We can bring a backpack of things to do that don't involve video games. Maybe some books, color pages, or a craft. The girls do good having younger ones around.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty much unavailable until April 16th. . .except possibly a Friday. . . .I'd prefer NOT a Saturday because there are usually other things going on. . . .and places are frequently more crowded. . . . . . I wonder if we could find a convenient place that has an outside area in the hopes that the weather is good. . . . I don't have a problem with Uno's or any other indoor place. . . .but it seems a shame to waste a nice day sitting in a  dark restaurant. . . . .but I just don't have enough familiarity with the area around Union Station to suggest any place. . . . of course. .. .if one did want to do a Saturday. . .that Nats are playing on the 17th at one-ish . . . . . . . . .not a particularly Kindle friendly venue, though, I guess.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

We could do it on the 19th, keeping Scarlet in the game and pushing it past Ann's last date?


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

I confess to knowing absolutely nothing about this place (The Dubliner Restaurant), but it looked like it might be a potentially nice spot, about a block from Union station.

Here's a link for a split street/map view on Googlemaps...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd prefer a day other than Monday, if that's possible...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

How's Friday the 23rd for everyone?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Raises hand.  Good for me!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> I confess to knowing absolutely nothing about this place (The Dubliner Restaurant), but it looked like it might be a potentially nice spot, about a block from Union station.
> 
> Here's a link for a split street/map view on Googlemaps...


Today it was rather crowded. .  . . . in fact they closed the street in front of it all day. . . . .It's a nice Irish pubbish place with a fairly good sized outdoor seating area. I think it might be crowded right around lunch time but would be good for a little later in the day. . . .


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

The 23rd is ok for me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Works for me too.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks okay for me so far...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

23rd turns out is not good for me; a friend is giving a presentation that day that friendship (and interest) demands I hear.  But if I'm the only one, don't sweat it.    Unless everyone wants to come to Falls Church and hear Peter's presentation on how his father liberated a small French town.  

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> 23rd turns out is not good for me; a friend is giving a presentation that day that friendship (and interest) demands I hear. But if I'm the only one, don't sweat it.  Unless everyone wants to come to Falls Church and hear Peter's presentation on how his father liberated a small French town.
> 
> Betsy


Oooo, what unit was his father in??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's Peter's father holding the flag. The town was Bitche. He was in the 100th Infantry Division,


Spoiler



"the sons of Bitche"


. http://www.marshallfoundation.org/100thsplash.htm

http://www.timesargus.com/article/20080324/NEWS01/803240350/-1/WW2 has the story of the flag.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

OMG! What a hoot!!!! That sounds like it should be pretty cool...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You're welcome to attend, we can work out transportation....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Soooo.... are we on for the 23rd without Betsy <sniff!>, or shall we take a count for the 30th?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We must have Betsy. . .she'll have an iPad by then.  

And is there a reason for only looking at Fridays?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was going to ask that, too.    Though I take umbrage that you only like me for my iPad, Ann.    

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Weekends or Monday are not good for me, but I'm open for other days.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> OMG! What a hoot!!!! That sounds like it should be pretty cool...


Mike--Peter and his brother are going to talk about "A Flag of Liberation in the Battle of the Bulge" on the 23rd, as I said. If you're interested, we can work out transporation from a metro stop....

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I will try to make the meet whenever you decide on.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Though I take umbrage that you only like me for my iPad, Ann.
> 
> Betsy


Well. . . .not _only_ for your iPad. . . . .I mean, that's a pretty snazzy new avatar too. . . .


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Mike--Peter and his brother are going to talk about "A Flag of Liberation in the Battle of the Bulge" on the 23rd, as I said. If you're interested, we can work out transporation from a metro stop....
> 
> Betsy


Betsy -

Would love to, but I've got to conserve my leave with the summer coming up. However, I'm going to mark that on my calendar and will definitely keep it in mind! Could you send me/post the particulars on where & time?

And how are we going to decide who gets to play with the iPad first? Rock-paper-scissors? 

Oh, and whatever day should work for me (and probably Jan), I think...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Betsy -
> 
> Would love to, but I've got to conserve my leave with the summer coming up. However, I'm going to mark that on my calendar and will definitely keep it in mind! Could you send me/post the particulars on where & time?


You look to me as if you're going to come down with a cold about that time <cough, cough> 



> And how are we going to decide who gets to play with the iPad first? Rock-paper-scissors?


I accept bribes. 

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> You look to me as if you're going to come down with a cold about that time <cough, cough>


Shhhhhh!!!



> I accept bribes.


Uh, oh, everybody, I think she's onto us!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> And is there a reason for only looking at Fridays?


Not for me... somehow I was thinking that Fridays were best, but looking back I realize that in my mind I somehow combined knowing that for scarlet, Mondays are not good, with your current Fridays being off work, which of course won't apply then anymore. So I guess we can look at any weekday except Mondays!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Any weekday is good. As a matter of fact I think the 16th is the only thing I have planned.

I'll be taking the BRATs to DC sometime next week to see the cherry blossoms and hit the natural History Museum.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

One of our favorite museums!  (the A&S being the "most favorite")

DD is a big fan of the gemstone exhibit, because of all the pretty colors.    And the animals, of course.  Want to meet there for half an hour or so?  It's on our list of field trips for the next month.  Meeting your kids would give DD some shining examples of successful homeschooling to emulate.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> One of our favorite museums! (the A&S being the "most favorite")
> 
> DD is a big fan of the gemstone exhibit, because of all the pretty colors.  And the animals, of course. Want to meet there for half an hour or so? It's on our list of field trips for the next month. Meeting your kids would give DD some shining examples of successful homeschooling to emulate.


That sounds like fun. A & S is our favorite too so much, we've neglected the others.

Any days work better for you? I was thinking Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Either of those is fine.  We're pretty flexible, so we can go with what suits you.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have just had some "unavailable" days scheduled:  our good friends' daughter is graduating college (Florida State) on May 1.  We'll fly down on Apr 30 and may not be back before May 4.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We're still talking about April, right?  Shall we just pick a day and start working with that?

How about Thursday, April 22?  (After tax season for Ann, not a Monday, for Scarlet.)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That date works for me. . . . . .any time, any where. . .


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Works for me


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am getting a bit dizzy from twisting back and forth.
But I think that  I can still make that.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Earth Day, and my best friend's birthday.  A good day for me too!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Set a day and I will try and make it.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I checked with my office and at this point, and I stress this point, I have April 22nd free.  
If that is the day we pick I'm thinking of heading that direction on the 21st, spending
the night somewhere along the way.  
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

YAYYYYY! That would be AWESOME, Deb. <keeping fingers crossed>

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well that will make me vote for the 22nd.
Both Deb and Scarlet in town for our little meet.
Wow.
I will be sure to make it.



Aw c'mon I promise to behave.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, I'm going to put in a time off request for April 22nd and April 23rd.  It works well for me, since Wednesdays are my day off so maybe I'll train down on Wednesday and then go home on Friday....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

This is sounding better all the time!  I guess that makes it the 22nd.  Union Station, yes?  Though, scarlet, if you're going to "bookend" the day, it could be elsewhere as well, right?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> This is sounding better all the time! I guess that makes it the 22nd. Union Station, yes? Though, scarlet, if you're going to "bookend" the day, it could be elsewhere as well, right?


22nd at Union Station works for me.

Susan, as for the museum, how about Thursday?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thursday's good.  I have nothing on the calendar yet.  You have the longer drive, so timing's up to you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> This is sounding better all the time! I guess that makes it the 22nd. Union Station, yes? Though, scarlet, if you're going to "bookend" the day, it could be elsewhere as well, right?


As long as it's within walking distance. I'm probably going to get a hotel room near the station. Also, I don't have a cell phone, so I'm a little difficult to track if things aren't settled in advance.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Thursday's good. I have nothing on the calendar yet. You have the longer drive, so timing's up to you.


How does 11 sound?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Works for me!  I'll PM you my cell phone just in case...  11 at the elephant?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  I'm getting confused....I was thinking "There's an elephant at Union Station?"  

Seriously, what fun that y'all are getting together!  Take a pic or two!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Yeah, the elephant thing threw me off...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, for those of you asleep in the back row, "next Thursday by the elephant" is NOT the KB meetup.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Susan, you crack me up.  
deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, for those of you asleep in the back row, "next Thursday by the elephant" is NOT the KB meetup.


Awww, shoot!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well....
We COULD arrange for an elephant, if that is needed ( I guess ).

Have we decided where we are going to gather?
We have two (Scarlet and Deb) coming from out of town to be sure we collect.
And then where shall we eat?  Collection and eating place could be the same, I guess.

I know we already decided NOT Uno's.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> OK, for those of you asleep in the back row, "next Thursday by the elephant" is NOT the KB meetup.


Huh, wha?










Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> LOL! I'm getting confused....I was thinking "There's an elephant at Union Station?"
> 
> Seriously, what fun that y'all are getting together! Take a pic or two!
> 
> Betsy


I was going to ask Susan to take the meeting with luvmybrats to a different thread so people didn't get confused, but guess I was too late.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I wasn't REALLY confused, LOL!  

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, people.  I have taken off April 21-22-23.  I'm hoping we're meeting the 22nd!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Venue, anyone?  That place that Mike suggested?  I don't know that area well...  I know there are several other restaurants inside the station, but not their names.  One of them, at the front entrance and to the right when you walk in, has outdoor seating, weather permitting.  I've only been to that one once but the food was pretty good.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a link to the lunch menu at The Dubliner which is adjacent to but not IN Union Station. . . . http://www.allmenus.com/dc/washington/259868-the-dubliner/menu/lunch/ I'm not sure how 'all-encompassing' that is. . .like, they have 'fish and chips' on the breakfast menu, but I bet it's available for lunch too. Not sure though.

The website is http://www.dublinerdc.com/ but it's down right now. . . . .

Here's a link to dining at Union Station in general. . . .sit loading a bit slow at the moment. . . .http://www.unionstationdc.com/dining.aspx


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Looks like a perfectly adequate menu to me... their site is still down, so I can't tell whether maybe they have outdoor seating, or where exactly the place is.

I wonder, though, what "*Airline* Chicken Breast" is.... I wouldn't have thought of that as a _positive_ adjective on a menu.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Now will this place work for the BRATs and your DD?
We want to make sure that they have a good time too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

They do have an outdoor area. . . . . .but it's not grassy as it is downtown. On St. Patrick's day they're known to shut down the street in front of the place. . . . .This page has a map:

http://www.allmenus.com/dc/washington/259868-the-dubliner/info/


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Now will this place work for the BRATs and your DD?
> We want to make sure that they have a good time too.


For mine, if the place has chicken-and-fries she'll be happy with the food...  And if the BRATs aren't there after all, I'd take a stack of books and find her a relatively quiet spot and she'd be fine. I'm still hoping I'll find someone to watch her for the afternoon, though.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Now will this place work for the BRATs and your DD?
> We want to make sure that they have a good time too.


This will be fine for them. I'm betting that more than one of them will go for corned beef and cabbage.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Have we decided on a time and place?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I don't believe it's been formally decided...  but the Dubliner sounds ok to me...  does anyone object to it?

As for a time, I guess those who will be on their time-limited lunch hours should be the ones to decide that.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I don't believe it's been formally decided... but the Dubliner sounds ok to me... does anyone object to it?
> 
> As for a time, I guess those who will be on their time-limited lunch hours should be the ones to decide that.


Sounds good on both counts!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

1 p.m. or later would be better in consideration of avoiding the usual lunch crowd which will likely start to dissipate about then. . . .Are we officially calling it for April 22? That's a Thursday for those who care. Though April 23 is Shakespeare's birthday. . .which, it appears, we pretty much all _are_ . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't start that again, I can't do the 23rd, remember!

22nd, 1 PM, what's the restaurant's name again?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh! Right. . . .22nd works then. . . . .the restuarant under discussion is "The Dubliner": http://www.dublinerdc.com/


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We can still toast the Bard....

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Is 1 PM all right for everyone who's working that day?  Speak up now....


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I vote for the 22nd at 1pm at the Dubliner.

We NEED to meet Scarlet and Deb.

Just sayin...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm up for the 22nd at 1 p.m. at the Dubliner as well. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good for me, too

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Works for me


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm gonna PM Mike, since I have GOT to see him!


----------



## 4Katie (Jun 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if there is onsite parking at the hotel?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

And I think I'm gonna stay at the Phoenix Park hotel, make my life easier....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Works for me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Works for me.


You said that:


luvmy4brats said:


> Works for me


 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

well, i guess it really works for her...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I dunno, I think she's not sure...



Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well what we need to know is if it works for the BRATs. ?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Maybe that's why there's two entries, one for her, one for the brats.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wah, I'm getting picked on. First Betsy said my butt is big now this. I looked and didn't see a post.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have hotel reservations....


Spoiler



ridiculously expensive hotel reservations, at that!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Brutal, Betsy! That's all I can say...  

Yes, I'll be there (as the song goes)...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Yes, I'll be there (as the song goes)...


Jan gonna be able to join us?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just spewed my soda everywhere.  .  

Good one!

My husband is taking that day off so I may only have 1/2 the BRATs with me. I may send the others on a field trip with dad.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well if the BRATs don't come, tell them that the KB virtual family misses them.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Jan gonna be able to join us?


Aye!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It's amazing what you can find on the Internet when you do a search for big butt, just saying...

Sent from my iPad.

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sent from my iPad.
> 
> Betsy


Show off...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's amazing what you can find on the Internet when you do a search for big butt, just saying...
> 
> Sent from my iPad.
> 
> Betsy


The first of many iPad technical demonstrations...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It's amazing what you can find on the Internet when you do a search for big butt, just saying...


I'd rather not imagine. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Sent from my iPad.


All right, you're allowed to show off for a few days... as long as you keep the gloating to a minimum.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have purchased my train tickets!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woohoo, Scarlet!

Betsy
not sent from my iPad.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I have purchased my train tickets!


Choo-choooooo!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, it's always seemed illogical to fly from NY to DC.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The train is nice. You can recharge electronics if you need to and it is easier to get up and stretch.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Does the train have WiFi?

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Does the train have WiFi?
> 
> Betsy


Sometimes. But since I don't have a laptop, netbook, iPad or cell phone, I never really care.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Well, just as I was afraid would happen, Judge scheduled an additional day in court. 
And of course that day is the 22nd.


Spoiler



Dammit!!


The reason I'm upset is that he added Monday and Tuesday of this week 
to handle the juvenile cases, but the Assistant Prosecutor can be stupid and 
he did not notify the parties in time, and so the Judge had to add an additional day this month. 
It's so frustrating. On Monday of this week we were in court for 45 minutes. I drove two hours
and was in court 45 minutes. Tuesday was a full day, but I'm angry that they didn't use
Monday appropriately. 
Anyway, sorry to have to cancel my visit. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

(I don't suppose you could call in sick....?)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Hmmm, that is a thought.  
deb


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> Sometimes. But since I don't have a laptop, netbook, iPad or cell phone, I never really care.


Oh, God, I'd die...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I have an iPod and a Kindle. All I need.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, God, I'd die...


Me too!!!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

scarlet said:


> I have an iPod and a Kindle. All I need.


I have a net book (the hubby won it at a golf tournament) but we don't use it all that much. It was great when we were travelling for 17 days. I was able to update facebok with pictures from the honeymoon and we could check email.

I only use the IPod when flying.

I take my Kindle whenever I am using mass transit but that is not all that frequently.

I guess I am actually fine going about my day to day life with my cell phone. (shrugs)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Prof, which net book do you have?  I'm currently shopping for one and I'd like some input.
Thanks, 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

I think it is a Dell Inspiron netbook with the linux OS. I really like it but I only use it for internet and picture storage when traveling. Betsy had this great PacSafe bag that held her Kindle and Netbook at the last gathering. I bought the same bag, it worked great for carrying the Netbook, Kindle, some snacks, and my wallet. I ended up looping my PSP player case through the shoulder strap and had all of my toys tucked at my feet during the plane flight.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

deb- 

DARN!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet, careful now, be nice to deb... hadn't you heard... she thinks she might have a frightful cold coming on any day now... really very soon.... it might be one of those longer-lasting ones, with lots of icky coughing and all, and you know she wouldn't want to infect the whole courtroom, so she'd _have_ to stay home sick, poor thing....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think deb's starting to look a bit flushed. It could get much worse in about 2 weeks.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

my "darn" was directed at the judge, not at deb.  however, i have to admit that "planning" sick days has a bad habit of backfiring.  i don't want her to end up really getting sick.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There's that.  But it would be for such a good cause...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think deb should fake being sick.  But she's been under treatment.  I think it perfectly reasonable for her to tell the judge she can't work on the 22nd. . .cause she has an appointment in DC with her radiation recovery therapy group (that would be US  ). . . . . . . .she scheduled it that day 'cause it was an "off" day and now it can't be changed. . . . . .


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

^^ Good one Ann.  I'd go with that.  Wish I was close enough to join you all!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

crebel said:


> Wish I was close enough to join you all!


Wait! What? That's not _your_ house in your avatar?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> I don't think deb should fake being sick. But she's been under treatment. I think it perfectly reasonable for her to tell the judge she can't work on the 22nd. . .cause she has an appointment in DC with her radiation recovery therapy group (that would be US  ). . . . . . . .she scheduled it that day 'cause it was an "off" day and now it can't be changed. . . . . .


Okay, _ethically_ that's pretty much the same as "faking being sick", dontcha think? Just because you put a more creative spin on it...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well. .. .maybe. . . . . .

Here's the thing:

You have a work schedule set a couple weeks in advance. You look to see when you're off and make plans for other appointments on those days. Such appointments could be medical, or social, or whatever. Schedule changes: now you are supposed to go in on a day you thought you'd have off and had already scheduled a bunch of things to do. It _should_ be completely within your rights to say, "hey, that's not going to work, I have some things scheduled that I can't or don't want to have to reschedule." and you should be allowed to do what you can to keep your day off.

I do realize that this is not always the case.  Sometimes it's just the nature of the job, sometimes it's the boss. 

Anyway . . . . . . I _really_ hope deb finds a way to come see us instead of go to work!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Gee I wish I could make this one. I'm gonna track this thread.



Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Anyway . . . . . . I _really_ hope deb finds a way to come see us instead of go to work!


I hope so too!!

And I like the idea of the "support group".


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I hope so too!!
> 
> And I like the idea of the "support group".


We should have official Kindle Support Group t-shirts!


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

XXXX size for me, Mike. I'm a totally big lady. (Not blue, but big).

Ed Patterson


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. .. .maybe. . . . . .
> 
> Here's the thing:
> 
> ...


Our company switched to a very generous "Paid Time Off" policy a few years ago; it replaced vacation and sick days. The point of it was that you could use the days for whatever you needed (no more need for people to pretend they are sick). However, you are supposed to schedule most days and be considerate of department workloads; they recommend saving 1/5 of your time for unscheduled needs (equates to 5-6 days a year for most). And excessive use of unscheduled days could result in disciplinary action. But it is nice to not have to give a reason if you can't make it to work on occasion.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> XXXX size for me, Mike. I'm a totally big lady. (Not blue, but big).
> 
> Ed Patterson


HA!! I'll have to see if I can find a Kool Atomic Hat to wear...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

Michael, you DO realize that April 22nd iswhen Avatar is released on DVD.  

Ed Patterson

Not OT by dint of the date.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Edward C. Patterson said:


> Michael, you DO realize that April 22nd iswhen Avatar is released on DVD.
> 
> Ed Patterson
> 
> Not OT by dint of the date.


Oh, crap! No, I didn't know that - haven't been keeping track! We're definitely getting the Blu-Ray, though. I was dithering a bit, wondering if we should hold out for the director's cut, but figured we'll just buy both...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Oh, crap! No, I didn't know that - haven't been keeping track! We're definitely getting the Blu-Ray, though. I was dithering a bit, wondering if we should hold out for the director's cut, but figured we'll just buy both...


As long as you make the meet up, I don't care which you buy, but you better be there!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> As long as you make the meet up, I don't care which you buy, but you better be there!


On a palanquin borne by monkeys, with a flourish of kazoos!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> On a palanquin borne by monkeys, with a flourish of kazoos!


I will have my camera.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Don't forget your chapstick.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

This conversation has gotten rather Chinese. Palaquins. Chopsticks. I want pictures of the entourage and the chopsticks.


Ed Patterson


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

_Chapstick_, not chopsticks. But either way that entourage would be worth pictures!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> _Chapstick_, not chopsticks. But either way that entourage would be worth pictures!


Chapstick? Oh, what, monkey lips, right? I ain't kissing no monkeys.

And an advance warning, I won't be posting pictures until that Saturday!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

1)  Did we settle on a time?
2) Just to be on the record, I owe Ann a drink.


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I don't use chapstick, but I do use chopsticks (and can play it too on the piano).  

Ed Patterson


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are we eating Chinese?  I can use chopsticks!

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think we are still saying the 22nd at 1pm at the Dubliner.
Right?


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I think we are still saying the 22nd at 1pm at the Dubliner.
> Right?


Thanks geoffthomas. I knew the date and the place but wanted to confirm the time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I think we are still saying the 22nd at 1pm at the Dubliner.
> Right?


That's what I've got in Outlook. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Dubliner serves Chinese food? 

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I posted something that got lost because someone else posted at the same time saying I _thought_ we were having Irish...


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Hey! That's what we should do: everybody bring chopsticks. We'll probably be the only group of people they've ever seen at the Dubliner do that. I'll try hard not to fling food around (Ed, I seriously need chopstick lessons!), but no promises. I'll be lucky if I don't stick one up my nose by accident. I did that with a straw in a glass of coke once at a restaurant, realized what I'd done, then blew bubbles when I laughed. I swear, nothing's sacred.

As for the monkeys, you just never know. The palanquin will probably be empty when they carry it into the restaurant, the darned monkeys having dumped me in the nearest storm drain...  

Okay, might go crank out a few words for chapter 9 of GMO...


----------



## Edward C. Patterson (Mar 28, 2009)

I shall give chopstick lessons to all who need them (of course, you'll need to bring me an Irish doggie bag from Dubliner and I'll teach all how to eat corned beef and cabbage with _kuai-tze _ (you got it, Chinese for Chopsticks), and lesson number one is when you are in a Chinese restaurant and you want chopsticks, don't say - _Wo yao kuai-tze _ (I want Chopsticks), but _wo yung kuai-tze _ (I use chopsticks). Little idiom, just like when you say I'm hungry, you don't say _I'm hungry_. You say, _Wo du-tze oo-la_, which means, my belly needs filling.  (BTW, I'm thirsty is similar -_Wo ko-kuo-la _ (My mouth needs moisture). And here the Chinese for centuries have been asking fo a Coca-cola whenever they need a thirst quencher.

Wish I could come. 

Ed Patterson

PS: _kuai-tze _ means _fast-things_ and the Cantonese word for fast is _chop_ as in _chop-chop _ (_macht schnell_).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No need for lessons here, my Japanese aunt taught me when I was in grade school.    But I don't know what the Japanese for chopstick is....

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

it sometimes amazes even me how weird and off-topic our threads can get.  

scarlet is a klutz, no chopsticks for her.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

scarlet said:


> it sometimes amazes even me how weird and off-topic our threads can get.
> 
> scarlet is a klutz, no chopsticks for her.


Bah! We're totally on-topic here. Discussing meet-up eating etiquette. Of course, this doesn't extend to the monkeys. We'll have to make sure they sit at another table...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, I _might_ withdraw "off-topic" but I repeat *weird!*


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^  Says the person with the green skin...


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Wish I could come!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> ^^^ Says the person with the green skin...


So, I know of what I speak....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bad news, in more ways than one...

My dear friend's brother-in-law died and the funeral is on Thursday, so hubby and I will be going to the funeral to support her and her husband.

So I won't see you all on Thursday.

Have fun, though!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

<sniff> 

But then Ann won't be there either, 'cause we know she was just interested in your iPad.  

What a good friend you are to be supportive like that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy,
We are so sorry to hear about the death of your friend's brother-in-law.
We will be in prayer for the family and for you.
Bringing comfort and encouragement to our friends in times of crisis is an act of kindness.
Thank you for being you.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your friend's loss, and sorry you won't make it to see us, but glad that you're there for your friend.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I guess we need to change the thread title.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for understanding, I'm disappointed to not see y'all, but I have to be there for her (although she and Mark will have casts of thousands there, they're that kind of people ).

Ann is going to see my iPad on Tuesday, so I'm certain she will still be planning on seeing y'all on Thursday!  (If you're driving around Springfield/Kingstowne area at 1 PM on Tuesday, stop by Paneras!)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I guess we need to change the thread title.


Well, I AM in town!

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> (If you're driving around Springfield/Kingstowne area at 1 PM on Tuesday, stop by Paneras!)


Hey! That's MY Paneras! That's where DD and I hang out on many sunny afternoons...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Hey! That's MY Paneras! That's where DD and I hang out on many sunny afternoons...


So stop by and see the iPad.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> So stop by and see the iPad.


Or see us!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy. . . .so sorry to hear that. . . . .yes, I'll see you Tuesday, as plans are now. . . . .Susan, you're welcome to join us. . . . and yes, again, I do plan to be there on Thursday.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> So stop by and see the iPad.


I'll see it on Thursday... Tuesday is Ann's sneak preview. 

eta: Actually, DD and I may very well _be_ there on Tuesday, especially if the weather's nice, but we won't intrude on lunch... we'll just wave hello.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> I'll see it on Thursday... Tuesday is Ann's sneak preview.


Um, how you gonna see it if Betsy's not coming?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> Um, how you gonna see it if Betsy's not coming?


<slaps forehead> Oh, duh. I've been away from the computer all day, and my brain was fuzzy. Weeellll.... maybe I'll see it on Tuesday then... but you know... much as I appreciate nifty electronic toys, I don't know of any particular use that I'd have for an iPad anyway, so I don't _really_ need to see one...

('course I said that about a Kindle at one point too, so one never knows. )


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> <slaps forehead> Oh, duh. I've been away from the computer all day, and my brain was fuzzy. Weeellll.... maybe I'll see it on Tuesday then... but you know... much as I appreciate nifty electronic toys, I don't know of any particular use that I'd have for an iPad anyway, so I don't _really_ need to see one...
> 
> ('course I said that about a Kindle at one point too, so one never knows. )


Well, you COULD come to see me. Someone has to want to see ME. <pouts>

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> much as I appreciate nifty electronic toys, I don't know of any particular use that I'd have for an iPad anyway, so I don't _really_ need to see one...


Me neither! I just want to see it in the flesh, so to speak. 



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, you COULD come to see me. Someone has to want to see ME. <pouts>
> 
> Betsy


Well, yeah. . . .I want to see _you_ too.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, you COULD come to see me. Someone has to want to see ME. <pouts>
> 
> Betsy


I _said_ I'd wave hello...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about the death of your friend's family member.

We will miss you.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, everyone for your kind words about my friend and her family's loss.  Her husband's brother Archie had a stroke a couple years ago and had struggled ever since, but was living at home.  Then he started having all sorts of problems and eventually had to be hospitalized and then it all snowballed.  He was on a respirator and they had hopes that they would be able to get him off, and he seemed to be getting better, but then there was a relapse.  His brothers and wife and my friend Lynda are all exhausted by the last few months.  

But anyone who wants to join us in Springfield on Tuesday, come on down!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Someone has to want to see ME. <pouts>
> Betsy


*I* want to see you. Heck, I planned a trip all the way to DC to see you. You think I'm doing this just to harass Susan in person?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> *I* want to see you. Heck, I planned a trip all the way to DC to see you. You think I'm doing this just to harass Susan in person?


Yes.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, yeah. . . .I want to see _you_ too.


Un huh


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

*snicker*  

No that was just one of the reasons.  Meeting you, seeing Ann and luvmybrats and poking Mike in person were also important!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

See, Betsy, you are loved: she wants to _meet_ you, she just wants to _see_ me.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well seeing you is probably enough for the first time, Ann.   

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

It took me a couple times before I dared speak to you.  I'm scared of you.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

But. . . .But. . . . .But. . . . . . I'm _harmless_. 

Well, _mostly_ harmless, I guess. . ..


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> It took me a couple times before I dared speak to you. I'm scared of you.
> 
> Betsy


Phew. I thought it was just me.  Ann_ is_ scary. Well, maybe not scary... more like_ intimidating_.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> See, Betsy, you are loved: she wants to _meet_ you, she just wants to _see_ me.


Sorry, just my attempt at a play on words, Ann... And glad to see that you, like me, are mostly harmless...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not sure now if the BRATs are coming. Joe is taking the day off and there is talk of going to the movies...I think the movies will win out if given the choice...(for them, not me.. I'll still be there!)


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

^^^  Also quite likely at this point that DD won't be there....  with airports still closed in the UK through tomorrow, it's becoming less likely that my parents will be able to leave on their vacation (scheduled departure is early Tuesday), which means they'd be at home after all and could watch DD for the afternoon.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Phew. I thought it was just me.  Ann_ is_ scary. Well, maybe not scary... more like_ intimidating_.


Well. . . . .it is true that the district manager never comes to the office except on days I'm not there. . . . .I always figured it was because when he said things like "What do you think?" I actually told him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm not sure now if the BRATs are coming. Joe is taking the day off and there is talk of going to the movies...I think the movies will win out if given the choice...(for them, not me.. I'll still be there!)


What? Given the choice "hang out with the old folks" or "go to the movies with dad" they'd prefer the movies? I'm hurt. Now I'm glad I'm not going to be there--I was only going to see the BRATs anyway. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> --I was only going to see the BRATs anyway.
> 
> Betsy


Well, that would be silly. . . .they're such well-behaved kids you don't even notice them. . . If I were Heather, I'd worry that I'd forget that I have 'em with me!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

That's why I enjoy them.  If I brought the five grandkids along, they'd have to be in a different restaurant, LOL.  (Not that they're bad, but they're LOUD.)

Betsy


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . . .it is true that the district manager never comes to the office except on days I'm not there. . . . .I always figured it was because when he said things like "What do you think?" I actually told him.


heheheheh


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What? Given the choice "hang out with the old folks" or "go to the movies with dad" they'd prefer the movies? I'm hurt. Now I'm glad I'm not going to be there--I was only going to see the BRATs anyway.
> 
> Betsy


You didn't even want to _see_ me?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> What? Given the choice "hang out with the old folks" or "go to the movies with dad" they'd prefer the movies? I'm hurt. Now I'm glad I'm not going to be there--I was only going to see the BRATs anyway.
> 
> Betsy


that might have been enough to guilt R into coming. The younger ones want to see a movie. There's now talk that it will be an in-home screening of Avatar since there's nothing decent at the theaters. Sorry, you get trumped by the blue people.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, that would be silly. . . .they're such well-behaved kids you don't even notice them. . . If I were Heather, I'd worry that I'd forget that I have 'em with me!


No. I'm too "Mama Duck" for that. I'm always counting heads to make sure I have all of my "baby chicks" with me. Susan commented on mr keeping track of them all when we were at the museum. That's because I have 2 wanderers and it's no fun when I can't find them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scarlet said:


> You didn't even want to _see_ me?


Will you be as well behaved as the BRATs?

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Will you be as well behaved as the BRATs?
> 
> Betsy


You're making my children sound like Stepford Kids....  <grumble> they're not always so well behaved at home...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well. . . . .it is true that the district manager never comes to the office except on days I'm not there. . . . .I always figured it was because when he said things like "What do you think?" I actually told him.


LOL! But that alone can't be it... because I'd do that too, and _nobody_ is ever intimidated by _me_.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Will you be as well behaved as the BRATs?
> 
> Betsy


It's a lost cause, Betsy.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> You're making my children sound like Stepford Kids....  <grumble> they're not always so well behaved at home...


They never are. (Kids, I mean.) The oldest grandson is a joy to be around, but his mother has the nerve to say that's not always the case! LOL!

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Will you be as well behaved as the BRATs?
> 
> Betsy


I can act like a brat...



Susan in VA said:


> LOL! But that alone can't be it... because I'd do that too, and _nobody_ is ever intimidated by _me_.


You intimidate me....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> You intimidate me....


<speechless>


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I can't wait for you two to meet up in real life this Thursday.
I "know" Susan and feel like I know Scarlet.
So changing from virtual communication to real interface will be fun.

Just sayin.....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We'll try to tone down the snarkiness.  

BTW, it's now definite  --  the parental vacation is cancelled  --  so DD will be with them on Thursday.  Mom's lunch out, woohoo!!  Um, er, I mean, this way she gets to be with her grandparents instead of with a bunch of grownups she doesn't know....


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> I can't wait for you two to meet up in real life this Thursday.
> I "know" Susan and feel like I know Scarlet.
> So changing from virtual communication to real interface will be fun.
> 
> Just sayin.....


We'll probably spend the whole time silent...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay folks, I'm signing off....  train leaves Penn Station at 8 am, so I have to be there by 7, so....

See who I see on Thursday!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sob. 

At least I got to see Susan and Ann (and DD) this week..,

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm crying too, Betsy.  I seriously considered taking the day off.  
I know my mom would have gladly filled in for me.  But it's going to 
be a long day, and it's an abuse and neglect day.  We have one 
particular case that is very troubling and the mom is probably going
to lose her rights to her children tomorrow.  And it's pretty well known 
she is going to cause a scene.  I just hate to ask someone else to try to 
deal with that.  
Please don't forget pictures.  
One of these days I promise I'll be there. 
deb


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

HAve a great time everyone. I'll be thinking of you at work!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh deb, sorry you can't make it!!  

Prof  -- all out of vacation time?


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

Nope, I need vacation time for other things. Weekdays are not good for me especailly if it requires time to get into DC. 

I expect pictures though!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm leaving my house early so that I can stop at the apple store on the way. I'm telling you this now so that if I walk in carrying an iPad, you'll know what happened  

(although Joe would seriously have my hide!)


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> We'll try to tone down the snarkiness.


Now what's the fun of that


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I'm leaving my house early so that I can stop at the apple store on the way. I'm telling you this now so that if I walk in carrying an iPad, you'll know what happened


Oh, yay! Another demo machine for the rest of us to play with!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> Now what's the fun of that


  
I can't do snarky in person.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> I can't do snarky in person.


If at least two of us have netbooks (or netbooks and ipads or iphones?) we can snark on-line and watch!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

*don't forget the cameras!*

AND USE THEM!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

After all, I won't be there with my little camera:









Betsy


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Thinking of all of you, have a great time !

Maybe next time I can get back to see you again.

tessa


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike could do a webcast so we could all join in.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Well I have my camera with me (I remembered it).
And I have charged the battery (I remembered that too).
Now all I have to do is to remember to to on time.
    and get on the right train.
    and go to the right place.
    and bring the camera with me.

Piece of cake.

Just sayin........


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I have a camera....

The problem is remembering to use it. 

Only BRAT #2 is with me today.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I forgot to say, I'm attempting to drive the entire way instead of taking the Metro...

Wish me lots of luck!


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Almost there...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

So, I got there early. . .then Scarlet showed up. . .then she left (something about needing a sweater). . .the Heather came with a brat. . .the Scarlet came back. . . .then Susan arrived. . . then we decided we should get ourselves seated as it was already about a quarter past 1.  So we did, and Heather waited outside to catch Geoff and Mike, and we ordered drinks (the brat sent a text to mom to find out what she wanted to drink. . .I had Guinness  ) . . then Geoff came . . . .then we chatted some more . . . then Heather decided to come on in and just as we decided to go ahead and order. . . . Mike arrived!  Then we ate and talked and took pictures of Kindles -- including the Kindle for iPhone app -- and probably people too. . . Geoff, Susan and Scarlet (aka Mindy) all had cameras. . . .and before you know it it was after 3 p.m.  

Guess I'm the first one home.  

I'm sure someone else will come along with a much more interesting story of the day and probably pictures.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Haha. Thanks, Ann. Great description. But...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Don't forget we all had dessert too... 

Even the person that didn't eat all of her lunch...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't going to have desert because I couldn't finish all of my shepherd's pie. . . .but the pecan pie called my name and. . .hey, everyone else was doing it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

And I understand Heather showed up sans iPad.  

Missed you all but I was really glad to be able to support my friend.  She sang at the funeral, I don't know how she got through it. (She is an amazing singer--she's was part of the hand-picked back up choir to Bruce Springsteen at the inauguration.)  She had the church on their feet at the end.  Her husband played piano to accompany her (it was his oldest brother whose life we were celebrating).  Lynda barely made it back to the pew afterwards.  I'm so glad her mother was there for her.  It was a beautiful service, and I felt like I knew Archie when it was done.  It was exactly right--there were tears and laughter.

On a happier note, I'm looking forward to pictures from the meet up!  And it sounds like the food was good!

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Was nice to see folks again - and nice to meet Miss Scahhhlet! Sorry we missed Betsy and the others who were hoping to come! I apologize for not having any pics to post. I brought my camera, but have been so wiped today that I completely forget it was in my bag. Duh!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Cobbie said:


> You say that NOW? With Scarlet coming


She wasn't snarky either. 

Can't add much to Ann's report... we discussed food and books (there's a surprise ) ... my shepherd's pie was good... scarlet and I shared desserts and her warm pecan pie was yummy, my chocolate cake was acceptable... we took some pictures and I'll post 'em in a little while... scarlet and I hung out for another hour or two after the others left and not a single snark was heard  .....

Geoff looked very svelte, having lost a significant amount of weight since the last meetup. Heather's 1/4 BRAT looked like she was in good spirits throughout, even though she must've been bored part of the time. Mike looked a little sunburned. Scarlet looks good with her hair down (in the KB pics it's always pulled back). Heather looked disappointed that she doesn't have an iPad yet. Ann looked intimidating as usual.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Ann looked intimidating as usual.


 

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok here is my set of pics:








The place








The kindles








Heather, .25 BRAT, Ann








Susan, Scarlet








Scarlet, Mike, Heather.

So there you are.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> So there you are.


Thanks for the pics but, where's the new, svelte, Geoff?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I didn't buy an iPad but I was tempted. Ashlyn kept me in line. I knew I should have left her at home. 

And I did not use my camera...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

OK, here's a start...









The Kindles









Heather and .25 BRAT


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Heather and her daughter, and Ann.... not the best pic of Ann, but note the shirt she's wearing!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry, none of mine turned out all that great. I'll post all three group pics so you can get an idea (in case you don't know from previous threads what we look like) but I'm hoping someone else got better ones.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

From the post-meetup meetup...


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Susan. What a nice bunch of people.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Oh duh... I forgot to label the group ones...

left to right: Scarlet, Mike, Heather, one brAt, Ann, and Geoff.

And the last one is scarlet (glasses and curly locks) and me (burgundy shirt).


Spoiler



Note the absence of snarks.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

A little post-production fiddling:


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Much better, thank you.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I always love hearing about your meetups and seeing pics.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Looks like you all had a good time, thanks for the pictures.  Did you plan your next get-together?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

We need to recover from this one first.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks for the photos - it looks like y'all had a great time.
Ann, I really enjoyed your overview - classic.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, I've made it home in one piece.  I need to upload my photos, so they'll be up later...  

Also, funny story about the photo of Susan and I...  We were hanging out at Union Station and I tried to take a photo of the two of us, but that didn't work, so we went into the toy store and Susan looked at remote control planes for DD (Susan, get her a plane, not a bird) and then got the guy to take our picture.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

scarlet said:


> (Susan, get her a plane, not a bird)


My mind was made up on that the second the guy said "girls always like the birds better than the planes".  

Right now she's not "girly" but not a tomboy either (she'll dress up as a princess but last year she built a wooden model of a Stealth bomber) so I'm hoping to keep it that way.... caving in to stereotypes is not in the plan.

And I hope the picture he took with _your_ camera turned out better!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, I could see that he turned you off with that comment....  Time to pull the camera out and upload....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> My mind was made up on that the second the guy said "girls always like the birds better than the planes".


See his nefarious plan to get you to buy the plane worked! 

Betsy


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I didn't buy anything!  I was just checking out prices, since DD had mentioned a few days earlier that she'd seen a remote-control airplane and she really, really wanted one.  It was my understanding that these were fairly expensive things, so I told her we'd discuss it next Christmas....  but then the toy shop at Union Station had a bunch on display, so I just went over to price them. 

The ones in that store were in the $ 35-80 range...  online I had seen a range from about $ 25 - 500, so I'll have to do a little research into the differences.  No sense in getting something too fancy, but I don't want it to break on the first crash-landing either.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, here's my photos...














































attempted self portrait


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for sharing all the photos, everyone, I almost feel like I was there!

And who says Ann isn't scary?









Geoff looks like he's thinking "She's going to blow any minute!"

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Geoff looks like he's thinking "She's going to blow any minute!"


I was thinking the same thing but was afraid to say it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I just snorted diet Coke....
  

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok.
I want you to know that Ann was very well behaved.
And she is my friend and I want to quash all these rumors of her bad behavior.
She is not intimidating (unless someone deserves it and she wants to be).
We all had a delightful time.

Just sayin......


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think she's scary.  Oh and to clarify the sweater thing...  I was staying at the hotel to which the restaurant is attached.  I came down at about 12:45 wearing a short sleeved t-shirt, and found it was cooler than I expected, so I went back up to my room to get the cover up I'd brought with me.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Notice I put the BRAT between me and Ann..Not that I'm intimidated by her or anything...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Notice I put the BRAT between me and Ann..Not that I'm intimidated by her or anything...


That's right, sacrifice the child...

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> That's right, sacrifice the child...
> 
> Betsy


I have others.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I have others.


OK, snorting diet coke twice in one afternoon is not a good thing....

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh you guys are gonna be so sorry when Ann get's here.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, snorting diet coke twice in one afternoon is not a good thing....


Could be habit forming.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank goodness it was DIET coke, I wouldn't want there to be any misunderstanding....


Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Diet Coke-  cocaine cut with nutrasweet?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Scarlet, that "attempted self-portrait" should never have seen the light of day, let alone a public posting.  Neither of us really looks that goofy. (And if we do, I don't want proof.)



geoffthomas said:


> She is not intimidating (unless someone deserves it and she wants to be).


Uh-oh. I guess that means that Betsy and I both did something wrong and deserve The Wrath of Ann?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Cobbie said:


> I'm not touching the Ann thing. I like it here.


Geoff's just sayin' that you're not to be intimidated by Ann.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Susan in VA said:


> Scarlet, that "attempted self-portrait" should never have seen the light of day, let alone a public posting.  Neither of us really looks that goofy. (And if we do, I don't want proof.)


Okay, I'll be Goofy, you can be Minnie....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Squeak!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah, but maybe I shouldn't have posted it, now nobody will be afraid of us.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You're both still snarky.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Nobody's ever afraid of me anyway. Even if they see _good_ pictures. 

Sigh.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> You're both still snarky.


Only with people we like....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Nobody is afraid if me either. It's hard to be afraid of somebody the size of a 12 year old.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

You've got some scary brats, though.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Jeff said:


> You've got some scary brats, though.


but they're bigger than she is....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> You've got some scary brats, though.


The girls are pretty harmless (although the teenager is rather snarky, no idea where she gets that ), it's the boy that's scary. If he had been born first he'd be an only child.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I seem to remember a picture of someone (literally) climbing the walls. Or am I wrong?


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Nobody is afraid if me either. It's hard to be afraid of somebody the size of a 12 year old.


I dunno.... what was the name of that gal in the Bond movies with the pointy shoes... Rosa something... she was pretty small....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Colonel Rosa Klebb?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jeff said:


> I seem to remember a picture of someone (literally) climbing the walls. Or am I wrong?


Yep...The boy!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Yeah, that's the one.  

Picture Heather in about 40 years....


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I love that picture.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

scarlet said:


> but they're bigger than she is....


Only the oldest so far...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> Yep...The boy!


This is sooo my stepson and his younger son.... I feel your pain.

Betsy


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

He is so totally AWESOME! All he needs to move to the next stage is to wear underwear...on his head! 



luvmy4brats said:


>


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Michael R. Hicks said:


> He is so totally AWESOME! All he needs to move to the next stage is to wear underwear...on his head!


Are you saying you do that around the house, Mike?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi . . . . uh. . . .folks. . . . . .uh. . . . . . .gee. . . .you all get quite chatty at night don't you. . . . . . . .

For the record I HATE having my picture taken. . . .in nearly 51 years I can count on the fingers of one hand the shots I thought were actually not bad. Doesn't matter if I pay attention and try to look pleasant or if I ignore it so it looks 'natural' . . . . I always look mean, or angry, or stupid, or lost or something. . . . .I suppose most people feel that way. . . . .but it's one reason I never carry a camera. . . . though, if I did, then I suppose I could avoid being in any of the pictures. . . . . .hmm. . . .might have to re-think that.

Oh, and, for the record: none of y'all are quiet shy little mousies. . . .not even the Brat. . . .so I seriously doubt any of you were _really_ intimidated at all. . . . .in fact, I suspect that as a group we were probably the superheroes of intimidation. . . . .not that we were able to bully our way into an outside table. . . .so, see, we're nice too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When Ann and I were at the craft show, and I asked a vendor to take a pic of us, she whimpered "why?"  (Wish I could duplicate her tone of voice in print.) But it was a pretty good pic.    But I understand, I hate having my pic taken, too.  Queen Elizabeth (Sissi) of Austria said "no pictures after 30" which I pretty much subscribe too.  You'll find very few pics of me on any of my assorted blogs...

Betsy


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd like to say something kind about Betsy and Ann's photos but it sounds too much like sucking up so I won't.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Go ahead, Jeff, suck up!


Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah. . .'cause it won't do you no good anyway!    

Besides, we have no power here in "Not Quite Kindle". . . . . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Besides, we have no power here in "Not Quite Kindle". . . . . . .


Oh that's right. In that case, I think you're both very handsome women.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you saying you do that around the house, Mike?
> 
> Betsy


Heck yeah! That's my formal writing attire! 

I just wish I was springy enough to climb the walls like the little BRAT does, though. The kid's got skillz!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> For the record I HATE having my picture taken. . . .in nearly 51 years I can count on the fingers of one hand the shots I thought were actually not bad. Doesn't matter if I pay attention and try to look pleasant or if I ignore it so it looks 'natural' . . . . I always look mean, or angry, or stupid, or lost or something. . . . .I suppose most people feel that way


Yes, exactly.  It's so unfair. <pout> Some people always look good in pictures, and they're not "perfect" in real life either. 



Ann in Arlington said:


> but it's one reason I never carry a camera. . . . though, if I did, then I suppose I could avoid being in any of the pictures. . . . . .hmm. . . .might have to re-think that.


Don't bother. It doesn't work. Somebody else always has one too.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a friend who _always_ has a 'deer in the headlights' look. . . . .don't know if it's her contacts or what but she always looks like she just got caught in the highbeams and froze. . . . . .


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

My ridiculously expensive tiny hotel room.










Mike's covers...


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I only wish I _had_ contacts! Because I have one eye far-sighted and the other extremely near-sighted, the lenses in my glasses are very different thicknesses, and so they make my eyes look weird (one looks much bigger than the other).  I try to remember to at least take them off for pictures....


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I had to drive to Annapolis today to go to the bank and I stopped at the mall to play with the ipads again. Who did I see at the table right across from me?  Mike & Jan! 

He's still a bit miffed I didn't buy one before our meet up, but at least he's gotten to play with one now.

I was going to snap a picture, but they ran off to eat.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I had to drive to Annapolis today to go to the bank and I stopped at the mall to play with the ipads again. Who did I see at the table right across from me? Mike & Jan!
> 
> He's still a bit miffed I didn't buy one before our meet up, but at least he's gotten to play with one now.
> 
> I was going to snap a picture, but they ran off to eat.


Yeah, that was funny! And the iPads are definitely cool, just not destined for my gadget bag...


----------

